# Best Female Steroid Cycle



## ChipHunter (Jul 16, 2014)

My girlfriend is wanting to get into body building.  She isn't looking to go crazy big.  But wouldn't mind some extra weight gains.  She is 5'8 and only 110 pounds and wants to get thicker but can't seem to ever gain anything.    So here we are going to get some knowledge of the guru's that have the experience.   So let's hear it


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 17, 2014)

ChipHunter said:


> My girlfriend is wanting to get into body building.  She isn't looking to go crazy big.  But wouldn't mind some extra weight gains.  She is 5'8 and only 110 pounds and wants to get thicker but can't seem to ever gain anything.    So here we are going to get some knowledge of the guru's that have the experience.   So let's hear it



Tren and Anadrol will add weight.  Just kidding :headbang::food-smiley-013::shithitthefan:


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Start with anavar at 10mg per day. And AM is just kidding so don't listen to him if you wish to keep your girlfriend an actual girl and not a he-she. And squat her ass off if she wishes some weight gain along with some good food.


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah there was no way in hell my girl is hitting up tren or drol.  I don't need her sounding like lucifer in the sack haha.  I was debating on masteron.  I've been researching that in the mean time.  It sounds pretty safe.  What's your thoughts on that?


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 17, 2014)

ChipHunter said:


> Yeah there was no way in hell my girl is hitting up tren or drol.  I don't need her sounding like lucifer in the sack haha.  I was debating on masteron.  I've been researching that in the mean time.  It sounds pretty safe.  What's your thoughts on that?



Keep mast around 50 mg per week.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 17, 2014)

Just like with guys that say they can't gain weight, the number one thing to do is eat more food.

If she's got a really fast metabolism it doesn't have to be all clean either.

She may even have to force feed too.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 17, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Just like with guys that say they can't gain weight, the number one thing to do is eat more food.
> 
> If she's got a really fast metabolism it doesn't have to be all clean either.
> 
> She may even have to force feed too.


Fast metabolism equals 200 calories a day


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 17, 2014)

Pizza, big macs, protein shakes, etc...dirty bulk.  May sound crazy, but calorie dense foods may be what's needed for a hard gainer.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, what does her diet and training look like now?  Regardless of the gender of the trainee, that's important to know.  Training history?  Is she a runner, biking enthusiast, couch potato?


----------



## Akamai (Jul 18, 2014)

Has she been training for a decent amount of time?  Dose she have a discipline in her eating habit? If so then maybe.  The starting standard for a women and anavar is 2.5mgs and yes she will have gains from that but sides also. One can quarter 10mg tabs with a razor blade if needed. 

And if you decide to go with anavar, make sure it is what it is supposed to be. 

Ak


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 18, 2014)

She doesn't do hardly any training.  And eats everything in site.  Her one problem is lactose intolerant.  That cuts out a lot of calories.   She has just gotten the itch to hit the weight pile.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 19, 2014)

That would b dumb to put her on gear when she's a novice


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 19, 2014)

She knows about lifting and athletic stuff.  She just hasn't done it in a year or so since highschool...


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 19, 2014)

ChipHunter said:


> She knows about lifting and athletic stuff.  She just hasn't done it in a year or so since highschool...


So she's 19 years old?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 19, 2014)

ChipHunter said:


> She knows about lifting and athletic stuff.  She just hasn't done it in a year or so since highschool...




You sound as lost as her- how old are you and what's your level of knowledge when it comes to AAS and bb'ing?


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm 29 she is 19.  I've lifted weights my whole life since 8th grade playing football in 99.  I never used any product till about half a year ago.  All I wanted to know was what other products female lifters would recommend for her.   It's a question directed towards learning info.  Dont start talking to me like im a teenager.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 19, 2014)

ChipHunter said:


> I'm 29 she is 19.  I've lifted weights my whole life since 8th grade playing football in 99.  I never used any product till about half a year ago.  All I wanted to know was what other products female lifters would recommend for her.   It's a question directed towards learning info.  Dont start talking to me like im a teenager.


Here we go......lol


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 19, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Here we go......lol



Lol just saying.  I think y'all was just getting the wrong picture.  


I'm not looking for a dick measuring contest.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok. Well she's only 19. No gear until she's 25 since her organs are still developing. Plus gear can damage her eggs leading to birth defects.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 19, 2014)

Listen to amateurmale


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 19, 2014)

Plus if she hasn't been training that much you really need to get her training for 5 years or so til u even think about getting her on something.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 20, 2014)

robbing the cradle much? jk I'm just jealous....get her pregnant and then have her start lifting weights, it's like a natural steroid cycle...jk again...I'd say squats and high calorie food intake....why the F does she want to gain weight, just to impress you, are you talking this poor child into it?


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 20, 2014)

Stat raper.  Lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay- I was going to be a dick, but since I've been warned that this board is about knowledge and not to be an asshole-

Primo- 25mg eod
TestA 25mg eod

Or 

Anavar- 20mg ed/split
Dbol-5mg ed/split


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 20, 2014)

Right on thanks guys


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't rob the cradle guys....she was falling out and I was there to save her.     Hahaha


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 22, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> robbing the cradle much? jk I'm just jealous....get her pregnant and then have her start lifting weights, it's like a natural steroid cycle...jk again...I'd say squats and high calorie food intake....why the F does she want to gain weight, just to impress you, are you talking this poor child into it?



It's all her man.  I prefer tiny/athletic women.  Lol not gorillas.


----------



## phoenix13 (Jul 23, 2014)

My .02$...  At her age, weight, height and experience level, focus 100% on diet and training, no AAS.   Let her get a hang of the lifestyle and make gains that she will be able to keep and be proud of.  It will be extremely valuable for her to take the time to learn how to eat and train for size.  If one day she decides to take it up a notch, she will get WAY MORE results with the basics handled.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2014)

Ionized whey has zero lactose so maybe investigate some basic supplements and clean calorie food stuffs. 19 is no time to be on any gear girl or guy.. she doesnt need a carrot at 20 ...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Listen to amateurmale



No dont..lmao.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> No dont..lmao.


Hey retard I think we're all giving him the same info. Just because your carrot you earned by plastic surgery doesn't mean everyone needs one. Lol


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 24, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Hey retard I think we're all giving him the same info. Just because your carrot you earned by plastic surgery doesn't mean everyone needs one. Lol


IB you crack me up. And what's wrong with tren and Anadrol for a girl?


----------



## ChipHunter (Jul 24, 2014)

phoenix13 said:


> My .02$...  At her age, weight, height and experience level, focus 100% on diet and training, no AAS.   Let her get a hang of the lifestyle and make gains that she will be able to keep and be proud of.  It will be extremely valuable for her to take the time to learn how to eat and train for size.  If one day she decides to take it up a notch, she will get WAY MORE results with the basics handled.



Thanks hun.  

And yeah guys I've got her talked out.  To be honest she Ive about got her scared to even look at them. Thanks for the look out.


----------



## akimsmith (Apr 18, 2015)

thanks for sharing information of women stack


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Apr 22, 2015)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Okay- I was going to be a dick, but since I've been warned that this board is about not knowledge and not to be an asshole-
> 
> Primo- 25mg eod
> TestA 25mg eod
> ...


Absolutely terrible idea. The virilization rate would be so high in either of these stacks that she would be fucked for life


----------



## willieaames (Aug 7, 2015)

5'8 and only 110 pounds,, ideal weight for a good start.


----------



## Southernjuice (May 27, 2017)

Anavar 10-20mg or winny 12-25mg per day.....I'd make the same suggestion as to not use gear right now. Eat squat!!!!! But those recs I'll stand by. When the clit gets big.....suck it!!!!!


----------



## Southernjuice (May 27, 2017)

Got my girl on 25 mg winny a day right now....awesome results no sides...different for everybody


----------



## BBlack Tiger (Jun 8, 2017)

wistrol and anavar is suitable i have tried this two


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2017)

phoenix13 said:


> My .02$...  At her age, weight, height and experience level, focus 100% on diet and training, no AAS.   Let her get a hang of the lifestyle and make gains that she will be able to keep and be proud of.  It will be extremely valuable for her to take the time to learn how to eat and train for size.  If one day she decides to take it up a notch, she will get WAY MORE results with the basics handled.



I think CLENBUTEROL works real for women. I like it because it non hormonal, anti catabolic and a good fat burner. I like using it when were not quite ready for AAS.


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

Well ask her to hog on food. Eat carbs, proteins and fats. Fast Food!


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

A friend of mine was looking to get some weight, she is 5,2 and only 48 kgs. She wanted to hit atleast 55 and then get in shape. She hogged real good on fat food, gained 5 kgs in two months and then went for the workout.


----------



## Trainhard1619 (Aug 27, 2017)

ChipHunter said:


> I'm 29 she is 19.  I've lifted weights my whole life since 8th grade playing football in 99.  I never used any product till about half a year ago.  All I wanted to know was what other products female lifters would recommend for her.   It's a question directed towards learning info.  Dont start talking to me like im a teenager.



Do NOT put her on gear at 19.....put her on food and the squat rack


----------

